# The Arcade 2015 Game of the Year Awards [BEST ACTION/ADVENTURE OF 2015]



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2015)

credits to  for the banner​
Hi guys. Welcome to the 2015 edition of the NF Arcade section's Game of the Year Award. It is time to look behind at what this year has offered in terms of gaming and to recognize which game was the best of the best.​

One more genre specific award to go. This time it's the best Action/Adventure award. This award also covers a wide array of titles. (Starting to think genre's are becoming less specific lately).  


So without further ado, here are the nominees for the *Best Action/Adventure game of 2015*:




*Spoiler*: __ 



*The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt
*
(CD Projekt RED-CD Projekt)
(PC, PS4, Xbox One)​




*Spoiler*: __ 



*Bloodborne
*
(FromSoftware-Sony Computer Entertainment)
(PS4)​




*Spoiler*: __ 



*Fallout 4
*
(Bethesda Game Studios-Bethesda Softworks)
(PC, PS4, Xbox One)​





*Spoiler*: __ 



*Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain*
(Kojima Productions-Konami)
(PC, PS4, PS3, Xbox One, Xbox 360)​





In case of a tie, I'll ask three/four anonymous judges to give me their final votes in order to break the tie and declare the winner. 


Well then. Vote away peoples :metroid

*And have a very wonderful and Merry Christmas. 
*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 25, 2015)

Metal gear or bloodborne.


Hmm this is actually hard.


Metal gear


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 25, 2015)

Had to give it to the Bitcher 3 since Xenoblade X wasn't there.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 26, 2015)

Witcher 3 does not belong in this category IMHO.

Still voted though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Witcher 3 does not belong in this category IMHO.
> 
> Still voted though



Action-RPG ergo Action/Adventure.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 26, 2015)

All tied up.


----------



## The World (Dec 27, 2015)

Witcher 3 best RPG

MGS5 best action/adventure/stealth/third person shooter whatever the hell it is

Bloodborne - best everything else


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 27, 2015)

It still kinda blows my mind how could CDprojekt make the transition to open world with so many improvements to the overall game when you look at Witcher 1 and 2.

I voted Bloodborne but I guess I personally prefer the Witcher 3 because it has that combo of seriousness-yet-doesn't-take-itself-too-seriously that I always enjoy in my vidya. I laughed my ass off when Geralt's Witcher buddy started making fun of the super serious Game of Thronesy "Monster" trailer and Geralt was like "It just came out that way, I guess". It seemed to me that the development team was making fun of the marketing team and their push for bland nitty gritty violence.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2015)

>*MGS5 *best *action/adventure/stealth/third person shooter whatever the hell it is*

right????


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 27, 2015)

^

It's kinda like how Kingdom Hearts is supposed to be a JRPG but then I see my friend play that shit and it's fucking DMC lite with rail shooting segments, music rhythm games and racing segments. Genres have become so diluted in order to avoid being stale that they've become these unintelligible chimaeras of "innovation".


----------

